
Couple Sues Pokemon Go Creators, Say It Turned Neighborhood into a ‘Nightmare’ - ourmandave
http://fortune.com/2016/08/15/pokemon-go-neighborhood-nightmare/
======
josh_carterPDX
2016's version of "Get off my lawn" but with Lawyers and insane people.

